# Good car covers?



## datavirtue (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a good car cover that will not allow UV or water penetration?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Good car covers? (datavirtue)*

I use an indoor cover for my Capri, but I can highly recommend Covercraft. They offer a multitude of different materials depending upon your needs. 
Their custom fit patterns fit my car perfectly aand are very high quality.
http://www.covercraft.com/


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Good car covers? (randyvr6)*

I need 2 of them I took the temp of my leather seat in my rocco yester and about sh*t my pants.It was 210 degrees.


----------

